# Random Honking Problem



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

Ok, so I thought i heard my 04 goat honk once when i didnt hit the horn. But i just chalked it up to me accidentally beeping. Then i noticed it again a few weeks later, but i wasnt sure it was me, because i was in traffic. But today i was on the highway and there was nobody near me, i had both my hands on the steering wheel, and my horn honked! Its was just a short burst, much like when you unlock/lock the car. Has anyone else had this problem, or does anyone have any idea what might be going on? :confused


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

:rofl: that is so funny my car does the same thing about 3 or 4 times a year my wife just started making fun of my car. she said it was a souped up cavalier


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

ok, well im glad im not alone. All my friends look at me like im crazy when i tell them. My biggest fear is that the short horn burst will turn into an endless beep. I have a vivid memory of when i was in my teens, and i heard a car laying on the horn and coming up next to me at a red light, when i looked over the guy was holding his hands up to show that it wasnt him, and he drove off honking the whole way! It was hilarious at the time, but im not sure how funny it would be if it was me


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

na its just a randum short somewhere let me know if it honks and doesnt stop :willy:


----------



## johni53 (Feb 10, 2010)

May be behind your steering wheel if you move it out of your way getting in and out of the car every time you drive it, the wire's plastic insulation could be cracked causing the short. Could check there but watch out for the airbag, would hate to have that go off at the wrong moment, supposed to have the force of a shotgun shell, Ive been told.


----------



## 740tank (Mar 23, 2009)

I dont touch the steering wheel ever its weired it just randomly goes off


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Do a search, a lady on here posted the samething. I think she took it to the dealer, they said what the problem was.


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

hahah i thought maybe i was going crazy....


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm gonna guess that it has something to do with your Body Control Module which is connected to the alarm amongst other things.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Maybe your car saw a hot chick you didn't.


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

This was solved a long time ago.

There's a metallic sticker on the airbag that begins to make contact with the horn.


----------

